# اطلب مقارنة بين مواسير الpvc مواسير الحديد



## mohab faiz (5 يونيو 2009)

اطلب مقارنة بين مواسير الpvc مواسير الحديد


----------



## عماد محمود (6 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
أخى الكريم هذا موقع
مصنع مصر الحجاز لصناعة المواسير البلاستيك
www.misrelhegaz.com
والحيقة ان الموقع رائع و سيفيدك ان شاء الله فى معرفة 
معلوممات جيدة عن المواسير ال pvc 
و بالمناسبة فان المصنع ينتج ايضا مواسير البولى ايثيلين​


----------

